# Balls stopped eating =( HELP!!!



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Balls stopped eating yesterday around noon. I bought him chicken leg quarters and beef neck, he usually eats his chicken leg quarters 2 of them!!! I cut pieces of beef neck n fed it 2 him he ate 2 pieces then stopped. Please help what could be the problem he just recently started eating his chicken then stopped =(


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

could be a female in heat around you... i know a lot of intact males stop eating when a female is in heat, its all they think about..


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hes only 4 months and theres no female around him.... Should i go back 2 kibble? cuz hes been eating raw 4 week and a half


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No read this thread first and make sure it is not medical.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27671-puppies-not-eating-well.html

Also I do not like feeding raw to puppies JMO


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Lisa, hes ok because I made a flirt pole today n played a lot!!! i red also that i need 2 feed organs n i havent , hes a huge pig he eats like a dinosaur just hasnt ate as well =/...also tell me why u dont like feeding raw 2 pups n wat age do u recommend?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> No read this thread first and make sure it is not medical.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27671-puppies-not-eating-well.html
> 
> Also I do not like feeding raw to puppies JMO


As much as Lisa HATES feeding puppies RAW .. I fully feed my pups raw from the start. My female is fed RAW while pregnant & nursing. While pups are starting to eat I fully grind all aspect of the RAW diet and my pups thrive on it.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MMZero2009 said:


> Thanks a bunch Lisa, hes ok because I made a flirt pole today n played a lot!!! i red also that i need 2 feed organs n i havent , hes a huge pig he eats like a dinosaur just hasnt ate as well =/...also tell me why u dont like feeding raw 2 pups n wat age do u recommend?


I hate to sound Rude but did you not study the RAW diet before starting it?

I suggest putting the pup back on kibble and researching before you start

This poor pup .. NO NUTRITIONAL VALUES IN HIS FEED.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

I did some research n it said 2 feed muscle meat , meaty bones n organs , that is all i came across there were few that said u could try veggies as well but i will only feed organs bones tripe n meat


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

As Deb said I know it was stated for you to research more before starting the raw, also feeding according to weight and age. 
I feed all my as pups 6 -8 weeks and up , grounded up, or I hold the bones and teach them to grind, rip and tear. Please to more research there are plenty of threads even books to read. I know there are threads in the raw section if you go way back because I'm the one that moved them there ......


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

He knows how 2 eat n bite n chew the bones, i supervise him, i just didnt know i had 2 feed organs yet, i know thats wat i have to feed, carcasses , meat , organs n bones right? but it is not necessary to give them veggies right? will he do good on chicken beef n lamb? or do u recommend other meats


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is one reason I do not like feeding puppies raw because many do not do the research and do not put them on a proper diet. Sorry Deb not to knock raw I guess it is more the general public owners. I see many puppies come through my class that have nutritional deficiencies. The owners do not feed raw the correct way and it has put a bad taste in my mouth with raw. If done properly I have seen good things but I am a worry wort and worry about not meeting the nutritional needs of a growing puppy and raw bone scare me because of how many dogs I have heard of choking. I should not be so bias sorry.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

It's not like I never fed organs to balls, I fed him liver the last time he ate it was a week and a half ago now that I am doing more research I will have to buy more organs like hearts spleens liver n stuff but the grocery market only sells liver, I will have to look around because I know vons and albertsons does not sell it, he's been eating chicken bones and chicken so I will have to buy organs, if I can't find any I will have o order them online, he is in good health and very energetic, he also has healthy weight


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That is one reason I do not like feeding puppies raw because many do not do the research and do not put them on a proper diet. Sorry Deb not to knock raw I guess it is more the general public owners. I see many puppies come through my class that have nutritional deficiencies. The owners do not feed raw the correct way and it has put a bad taste in my mouth with raw. If done properly I have seen good things but I am a worry wort and worry about not meeting the nutritional needs of a growing puppy and raw bone scare me because of how many dogs I have heard of choking. I should not be so bias sorry.


That to me is totally understood Lisa, I agree many do not go further in depth to research the pro's and cons. Nor how to properly feed a close to balanced diet. Not every meal has to be perfect IMO but should be as close as possible.
Even adding vitamins is a good idea. I have had great success with the dogs/ pups I have had when I started raw years ago. You have seen what happens when not done right, its true concern ...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I started mixing the raw with the dry dog food and at first Gage loved the raw and barely ate his dry dog food. He is 8 months now. He wouldn't have anything to do with livers, or kidneys but would eat chicken gizzards. After two weeks of this he now doesnt want any of it at all except the gizzards. He eats them and his dry dog food but takes the other out and lays it on the floor. He has no problems eating vegetables though. We don't have a huge selection here either and a rabbit...omg ten bucks!! When I saw your quit eating thread I had to read because he's quit eating the raw meat also. Mike (bf) says he worries about feeding him the chicken anyways with all the steroids and antibiotics in it. There isn't any "natural" or organic type meat around here.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisa .. dont stress we all have our opinions and I am good with that .... 

Ronnie & Lisa I truly feel for this pup .. this person has NO clue what they are doing and is not going to listen. 

I will not be helping him as I can preach what is correct in a RAW diet b/c of doing it for so many years and all the reseach i have done but hey I know nothing .. 

Good luck


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Deb I am thankful for your help and I know you are dissapointed and I do want to listen to you, I even went to the market just now 2 buy him beef heart n liver , I just need some guidance as I am confused please forgive me , I did more research today and most sites pointed out that they need all that stuff above and the veggies and supplements are extra. Deb don't feel as I am not going 2 listen I know you are very intelligent and there is no other person I would ask about this raw diet other than you, I feed him liver and he gobbled it up , the heart he sniffed and made a fushiface and the leg quarter is untouched


----------

